# Meal in a Can



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

This looks like a full meal in a can.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Ewwwwww!


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Uh, yeah, no thank you. Where'd you find that?


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

open it and c if the eyeballs are in ti


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Last long time*

It probably has a indefinite shelf life..At least tell label rots off.. lol


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Yummy !!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

get the cornbread going:dance:


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I bet Capt. Dave could turn into something larapin good !!!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

*ummmmmm*

Can't believe I just now opened this thread. Where has this delicacy been my whole life?

Talk about knowing what to serve when unwanted family or guests show up....


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Only ingredient missing in that meal is two rolls of Charmin!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

It tastes better when you make it fresh.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Just be sure to cut all the blood line out. it will be so good people will think they are eating ****.


----------

